# Best rest for field



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I shoot field up to World level and have seen every type of rest used including the QAD. They all work great for field. I have also seen many rest fail during a competition. I use a blade because they are dependable. Carry a spare blade and nothing can stop you.


----------



## Flyin40 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have used my QAD out to 140yds and it worked great but noticed most used blades. Makes sense about failure. More parts more chance of something failing.

Mind if I pm you about some help/advice for setup etc?


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

https://www.canadaarcheryonline.com/collections/compound-arrow-rests/products/cartel-compound-cruz-blade-rest


----------



## Flyin40 (Dec 27, 2010)

After doing some reading, what are the best vanes? At my local club guys say use spin wing. Are blades still good for spin wing.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Personally, I like Flex Fletch 187s because they are durable. On a field course, you could have up to 16 arrows in a single spot, so you want vanes that will take a beating.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'd also lean away from spin wings if shooting field with a compound. Not all target butts hold 100% so pass thru's are not uncommon. Spin wings tend to get pretty beaten up going through target butts. Other vanes, especially Flex Fletch, tend to retain their shape better and don't get torn up shooting through backstops. Flex Fletch in particular have good "memory", i.e. return to original shape by themselves. FF 187 shields tend to be the most common used for field.

>>-------->


----------



## Flyin40 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I found target gear sub forum that has a ton of info and found answers to most of my questions.

Thanks


----------



## Flyin40 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been seeing 187’s coming up a lot in threads I’m searching. Thanks for the info

Flyin


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Any rest will work fine... as long as it’s a well built piece. 

All rest... doesn’t matter if it’s a blade or a drop away can break in one way or another. Blades can and do wear out but of course it’s an easy fix. Cables for your drop can come loose or break and arms can break. Those aren’t a terrible pain to fix or replace. The process just isn’t as easy of a fix as changing a blade. 

All that being said I’ve been shooting a blade since the late 90s and never have I had a blade break. But I have had a few drop away arms break... cords get snagged on things and move etc. Rest bodies are not an issue on any of the top notch rest out there. It’s generally the launchers and moving parts.... connections that fail. All of the shooting I’ve done over the years I generally hunt with a drop away of some sort. But have also never had an issue with slapping a blade rest on a hunting bow either. 

Over the past 20 years I’ve probably shot close to 10,000 shots off a blade to ever 10 shots off a drop away in comparison. So to have any failures is a negative for me. 

Last year for example...well starting in the spring of 2017- Oct 2018 I shot my field bow with a blade probably close to 150 days. No blade issues. My indoor bow I shot 52 days... no blade issues. My hunting bow.... shot it around 20-25 times a lot less arrows and probably took it hunting 20 times and killed 3 deer. Broke an arm while shooting. 

As for vanes. Spin Wings are a bad choice for compound even worse for shooting field... I’m a FF 187 fan and have been for nearly two decades. Still haven’t found a better vane. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

For field, I like FF 187 for acg and smaller, and FF 200 for acc and larger. Hard to beat a good blade, but always carry an extra blade and a band-aid.


----------



## Azelkaholik (Apr 11, 2012)

Lot of info


----------



## chazman15 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------

